
Hong Kong backs down on extradition Bill after protests - ytch
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/hong-kong-pause-extradition-bill-protests-china-11630154
======
The_suffocated
The HK government has just made an official announcement. It is NOT
withdrawing the bill, but going to defer the second reading (a bill has to be
given three readings in the Legislative Council to become a law) and conduct
another public consultation.

It's a tactic to buy time. If the HK government can gain support from the
Chinese government, it will likely push ahead with the bill again regardless
of the reaction of the local population.

~~~
cynix
"Can" gain support? In what bizzaro universe would the Chinese government
_not_ support this bill?

~~~
The_suffocated
Of course they want to pass the bill, but it's a different matter to make it
an _official_ stance. In a recent interview on BBC, the Chinese ambassador to
UK claimed that it wasn't the Chinese government's intention to formulate the
bill. Had the Chinese government voiced support for the bill, it would be
nearly impossible for its puppet government in HK to back down, even
temporarily.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
They cannot have an official public stance on a matter of HK law.

The ambassador's comment was the only thing he could have said, really. I.e.
that it is not for the central government to draft HK legislation.

